# be gentle with me



## fishgeek (21 Apr 2008)

this is my first picorial
here manly because i feel i have had some generous gestures of plants from members is a few basic shots of my 4ft tank, at present it is really just a holding tank as i am trying to keep all plants i can alive jammed in to it, whilst reducing tank numbers prior to a move
]
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










]


----------



## Luketendo (22 Apr 2008)

From what I can see it looks amazing, but I can't really see much.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2008)

Click on them and you'll get a bigger pic 






Looks lovely and lush


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Apr 2008)

It looks great, LUSH is certainly the best word to describe it, nice one.


----------



## Arana (22 Apr 2008)

A proper jungle!...Love it


----------



## ulster exile (22 Apr 2008)

It looks really lovely - lush is a perfect word to describe it


----------



## fishgeek (22 Apr 2008)

steve did you use image tag or which option to show pictures as you did... as you can see i didnt even get all the same , or something is wrong that one shows some text


----------



## Themuleous (22 Apr 2008)

I'll reiterate what others have said and say that its certainly a tank full of lush green plants!  If nothing else you can grow plants!

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2008)

fishgeek said:
			
		

> steve did you use image tag or which option to show pictures as you did... as you can see i didnt even get all the same , or something is wrong that one shows some text



I clicked on your posted images which took me to the gallery page.  I then right clicked the photo and selected "view image" which opened it in my browser so I could get the full image URL, then I posted using the [img ] tags


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Apr 2008)

This is the format for embedding the images:


```
[img]http://www.tropicalfishforums.co.uk/gallery/files/2/4ftlon.jpg[/img]
```

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Apr 2008)

Looks good to me, great jungle


----------

